# metal inner fenders on g-body



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

im looking for metal inner fenders for my monte carlo it had plastic but i wanna get some metal ones so i can get them chromed anyone know what cars are interchangeable??


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

top secret :dunno:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Spray on chrome?


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

i was thinking about that but if i do that to the plastic ones there gonna get messed up pretty quick i was hoping to get metal inner fenders im thinking they would take alot more stress than the plastic ones


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess you could get some off of an older car, like an impala or something, I would just chrome the inner fender supports and then color match the plastic wells to your car. Cost you about 350-400 SHIPPING EXTRA.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Not sure. But 78-80 g-bodies may have had metal instead of plastic. If so, those might be your best bet for an easy fit


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

well i had 2 montes 78 monte im building and a 80 parts car and both came with plastic ima go to the junkyard tomorrow and see if i can first find metal inner fenders that look about right and then try them on a g-body fender in the junkyard


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

try 78-80 grand prix they come with metal fender wells


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

i heard nova iner fenders work just not sure what year


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

OLD PICS, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 25 2009, 12:04 AM~15458683
> *try 78-80 grand prix they come with metal fender wells
> *


 Yeah, my first car was a 78 grand prix and I'm pretty sure it had metal feder wells


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Oct 26 2009, 12:09 AM~15464727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: If I did that I might have too much chrome, cause my fender supports are chrome too :dunno:


----------

